# Table Grapes For Wine



## Wiz (Jun 23, 2010)

I live in Costa Rica and have only Autumn Royal and Red Globes available to make wine. Anybody use these grapes for wine? If yes, what would the names of the wines?


----------



## BobF (Jun 23, 2010)

baymktg said:


> I live in Costa Rica and have only Autumn Royal and Red Globes available to make wine. Anybody use these grapes for wine? If yes, what would the names of the wines?


 
I haven't used those exact grapes, but I made a batch out of Welch's black seedless grapes from the produce dept.

It actually came out very good.

I named it "Bob's Welch's Black Seedless Grape Wine"


----------



## mainecr (Jun 23, 2010)

I made some from "free" green table grapes. It tastes like green table grapes...just with a little kick. Not bad for free fruit....


----------



## Wade E (Jun 23, 2010)

They are not high in sugar or flavor like wine grapes but sure it can be done. You may want to use like 15 lbs per gallon or more for flavor and youll probably have to add some sugar to get a decent abv out of it.


----------



## BobF (Jun 23, 2010)

Wade E said:


> They are not high in sugar or flavor like wine grapes but sure it can be done. You may want to use like 15 lbs per gallon or more for flavor and youll probably have to add some sugar to get a decent abv out of it.


 
I ended up using 17# for mine. It didn't take much sugar though.

It's actually pretty good, though still a bit young.


----------



## Wiz (Jun 23, 2010)

Oh no, I was planning on using a 25# for a 5 gallon recipe. 17# per gallon makes it financially not feasible.


----------



## deboard (Jun 23, 2010)

You could mix your 25# of grapes with a fruit that you can get cheaper, something local that is plentiful, and make a nice fruit blend wine. Many of us do that here. The grapes will add good body to your wine.


----------



## Wade E (Jun 23, 2010)

Or you could use Welches grape juice with it. At 5 lbs per gallon it will be very flavorless.


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Jun 23, 2010)

I used table grapes for a few years before i got my hands on some wine grapes. Like wade said - they lack in sugar and acid - just make sure you use your hydrometer and acid test kit to adjust properly - and use more grapes than you normally would with wine grapes.


----------



## Wade E (Jun 23, 2010)

With most wine grapes the avergae is about 12 lbs, 10 for some and more like 14 or more with whites but these are much higher in flavor and sugar.


----------



## BobF (Jun 24, 2010)

baymktg said:


> Oh no, I was planning on using a 25# for a 5 gallon recipe. 17# per gallon makes it financially not feasible.


 
That gave me about a gallon and a half of juice when the pulp came out.


----------



## Wiz (Jun 24, 2010)

OK, I'm convinced. I will be starting a blackberry batch followed by pineapple or mango. Thank you for all your comments.


----------



## renee511 (Jun 6, 2014)

I have 14 pounds of green table grapes how many gallons of wine will this make need a recipes


----------



## LeChat (Jun 6, 2014)

renee511 said:


> I have 14 pounds of green table grapes how many gallons of wine will this make need a recipes



1, possibly less. I used 18# per gallon for my grape wines.

You can always add water to make up the volume if you want, but then you have to keep in mind you are also diluting the (weak) body.


----------

